# ivory-billed woodpecker = δρυοκολάπτης με ιβουάρ ράμφος, λευκόραμφος / ασπρομύτης δρυοκολάπτης (Καμπήφιλος ο πριγκιπικός)



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2009)

The Ivory-billed Woodpecker (Campephilus principalis) is, or was, a very large member of the family Picidae. It was considered extinct for many years until a series of possible sightings beginning in 1999. It is currently officially listed as a critically endangered species by the International Union for Conservation of Nature (IUCN) after being upgraded from extinct in 2000.

Εκτός από το συστηματικό του όνομα, έχουμε καμιά μετάφραση; Γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι θα ήθελα να τον πω δρυοκολάπτη "με ιβουάρ ράμφος".


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2009)

Μπορεί να μη σου αρέσει, αλλά δεν έχουμε πολλές επιλογές. Δηλαδή, εκτός από αοριστίες (π.χ. «μεγάλος δρυοκολάπτης» — είναι λέει ο μεγαλύτερος στις ΗΠΑ), έχεις το αμερικάνικο όνομα και το λατινικό, το συστηματικό (_Καμπήφιλος ο πριγκιπικός_). Το αμερικάνικο είναι αυτό που μεταφράζεται και σε άλλες γλώσσες — δεν έχουν τον ίδιο δρυοκολάπτη στη Γαλλία να του δώσουν γαλλικό όνομα, οπότε ονομάζουν τον αμερικάνικο Pic à bec ivoire. Ιταλικά, picchio dal becco avorio, Ελληνικά: δρυοκολάπτης με ιβουάρ ράμφος. Δεν είναι από φίλντισι να το πούμε φιλντισένιο, δεν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε αρχαΐζοντες όρους (π.χ. ελεφάντινο ράμφος — στα αρχαία το _ελεφάντινος_ σήμαινε ivory). Άρα, τζίφος.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2009)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το ιβουάρ χρώμα έχουμε και άλλους τρόπους να το ονομάσουμε, π.χ. κρεμ ή ανοιχτό μπεζ ή κάτι παρόμοιο, αλλά αν με βεβαιώνεις ότι δεν θα με κράξουν, θα το γράψω.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2009)

Από τη στιγμή που η λ. *ιβουάρ* είναι αυτή που χρησιμοποιούμε για το «ανοικτό μπεζ χρώμα του επεξεργασμένου ελεφαντόδοντου», δεν υπάρχει άλλη καλύτερη. Κακώς δεν έχουμε φτιάξει κάτι που να ακούγεται πιο ελληνικό (το «ελεφαντοδοντί» δεν θα μας έκανε πάντως).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω πώς θα βοηθούσε εδώ, πάντως έχουμε τελευταία και το Ιβοριανός  (χρειάστηκε για ποδοσφαιριστές από την Ακτή του Ελεφαντοστού).

Να υποθέσω ότι *ιβορομύτης/ιβουαρομύτης *is out of the question;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2009)

Να βάλουμε τον ιβορομύτη στους νεολογισμούς και να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε μερικούς μήνες αργότερα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2009)

Ή να το χρησιμοποιήσεις τώρα, να πει όποιος προλάβει να το καταλάβει «τι είναι τούτο;», να ψάξουν όποιοι ενδιαφερθούν στον γκούγκλη, να βρουν αυτό το νήμα, και να μάθουν και το επίσημο επιστημονικό και όλα τα άλλα... :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> και να μάθουν και το επίσημο επιστημονικό και όλα τα άλλα...


Όπου να σημειώσω ότι στον Πάπυρο δίνει _*καμπέφιλος_, που είναι όμως λάθος (το γνωστό πρόβλημα με το «e»), γιατί εδώ πρόκειται για «lover of grubs», παναπεί του αρέσουν οι κάμπιες.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 2, 2009)

Απορώ πώς δεν έχετε ακουστά τον χλομό-τιμολογημένο δρυοκολάπτη. Είναι σουρεάλ όλα τα "γεγονότα πουλιών" που δίνει το μηχάνημα.Ο ιβο(υα)ρομύτης, καλός μου φαίνεται.


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2009)

Μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου:

Ίσως είναι λίγο off colour, αλλά ο _λευκόραμφος δρυοκολάπτης_ δεν μας κάνει; 

Εκτός αν υπάρχει άλλος λευκόραμφος.
Έτσι κι αλλιώς, ως σώφρονες άνθρωποι, οι βιολόγοι συνήθως δεν μπλέκουν με τις λεπτές αποχρώσεις (αυτή είναι γυναικεία ειδικότητα/πολυτέλεια). Επίσης, αν κάποιος τον δει, λευκό θα πει ότι είναι το ράμφος του, όχι ιβουάρ. Και κατάλευκο να ήταν, πάλι ιβουάρ (για να μην πω καφετί) θα είχε γίνει εκεί που το χώνει ο μπαγάσας.

Edit: tsioutsiou, ξεκαρδίστηκα και παραλίγο να πνιγώ με τον καφέ! Τι διαμάντι ήταν αυτό; 
Ο χλωμός-_τιμολογημένος_ δρυοκολάπτης είναι ένας μεγάλος δρυοκολάπτης με χλωμό _δισεκατομμύριο!!! _Χλωμό το βλέπω το δισεκατομμύριό του.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2009)

Αν δεν αποφασίσουν στο μέλλον να ονομάσουν κάποιον άλλο δρυοκολάπτη «white-billed», σύμφωνα με αυτή τη σελίδα ο λευκόραμφος είναι μια καλή εναλλακτική ονομασία. (Ακόμα και ο «μεγάλος δρυοκολάπτης» θα περνούσε: _Picus maximus_. Ο Λινναίος πάντως τον ονόμασε Πριγκιπικό δρυοκολάπτη, _Picus principalis_, μέχρι που ήρθε ένας Gray και έφτιαξε τον _Καμπήφιλο_.)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 3, 2009)

Βέβαια, καταρχήν τουλάχιστον, λευκόραμφος είναι το φυσικό!
(εκτός και τον κάνουμε ακόμα απλούστερα ασπρομύτη, μιας και το έξυπνο πουλί από τη μύτη πιάνεται - στα κινούμενα σχέδια για έξυπνο τον δείχνανε)


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2009)

Ε βέβαια, η λαϊκή ονομασία του είν' αυτή, ασπρομύτης / λευκομύτης είναι καλύτερα από τον τιμολογημένο λευκόραμφο.


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2009)

Συμπληρωματικά, από τη Wikipedia:

In Roman mythology, *Picus* was the first king of Latium. He was known for his skill at augury and horsemanship. The witch Circe turned him into a woodpecker for scorning her love. 

Κι επειδή πρόκειται για χρώμα: 





από τη Wikipedia, _picus principalis_,​ 




και από εδώ, "*Plate 16, Largest White Billed Woodpecker" *
_The Natural History of Carolina, Florida, and the Bahama Islands, Volume 1_
By Mark Catesby, London, 1731-1743​ 
Επίσης:​


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2009)

Καλό θα είναι να "καταγγείλουμε" μια σύγχυση που δυστυχώς διαιωνίζεται:
Καλώς ή κακώς, ο Woody Woodpecker αποδόθηκε κάποτε Γούντι ο Τρυποκάρυδος, ενώ δεν πρόκειται για το ίδιο πουλί. Άλλο δρυοκολάπτης, άλλο τρυποκάρυδος.
Τώρα βλέπω το σκριπτ για τη μεταγλώττιση του ίδιου καρτούν της Ντίσνεϊ, και διαπιστώνω ότι όχι μόνο έχουν αποδώσει ως τρυποκάρυδο τον δρυοκολάπτη, αλλά φτάνουν και στο σημείο να γράψουν "ο τρυποκάρυδος με το ιβουάρ ράμφος". Και υποτίθεται ότι το συγκεκριμένο καρτούν είναι για πολύ μικρά παιδιά στα οποία προσφέρει γνώσεις.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2009)

Με μπέρδεψαν λίγο τα λεξικά, αλλά το ξεμπέρδεψα.

Ο τρυποκάρυδος είναι συνήθως «το τρυποκάρυδο» (ιδίως τώρα που το αρσενικό θυμίζει περισσότερο τον Γούντι), ακόμα συνηθέστερα *τρυποφράχτης*, επίσημα *τρωγλοδύτης*, στα αγγλικά _wren_.

Τα έχει καλά το ΛΝΕΓ:
*τρυποκάρυδο* (το) ΖΩΟΛ. μικρόσωμο πουλί με καστανό φτέρωμα και κοντή ανασηκωμένη ουρά, που τρυπώνει σε θάμνους, φράχτες και κοιλώματα, για να πιάσει έντομα και να φτιάξει τη φωλιά του ΣΥΝ: τρυποφράχτης, (επίσ.) τρωγλοδύτης.
*τρυποκάρυδος* (ο) 1. το τρυποκάρυδο. 2. ο δρυοκολάπτης: Γούντυ ο τρυποκάρυδος (διάσημη φιγούρα κινουμένων σχεδίων).
*τρυποφράχτης* (ο) το τρυποκάρυδο ΣYΝ. (λαϊκ.) παππαδίτσα, μελισσουργός.







*Winter wren (Troglodytes troglodytes)*​


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 4, 2009)

daeman said:


> Ίσως είναι λίγο off colour, αλλά ο _λευκόραμφος δρυοκολάπτης_ δεν μας κάνει;



Συμφωνώ. Το δρυοκολάπτης με ιβουάρ ράμφος με παραπέμπει κατευθείαν σε μπιμπελό και διακοσμητικά. Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν αυτή η λέξη (ιβουάρ) έχει ξαναχρησιμοποιηθεί σε ονομασίες χλωρίδας και πανίδας.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2009)

Αχ, τι μου κάνετε... Αφού διατυπώθηκαν τόσες αντιρρήσεις για το ιβουάρ, έστειλα ξανά το αρχείο με διόρθωση. Τον έκανα λευκόραμφο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2009)

Ό,τι θες πες τον, «τιμολογημένο» μην τον πεις!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2009)

Μόλις είδα το μεταγλωττισμένο επεισόδιο στην ΕΤ1, όπως αναφέρω και αλλού. Δυστυχώς, η επιμόρφωση των νηπίων, στα οποία απευθύνεται η σειρά, πήγε περίπατο. Το απέδωσαν "ο τρυποκάρυδος με το μπεζ ράμφος".
Να σημειώσω πάντως ότι τώρα που είδα καθαρή εικόνα (γιατί το βίντεο που είχα στη διάθεσή μου ήταν εξαιρετικά χαμηλής ανάλυσης), στο καρτούν το ράμφος δεν είναι λευκό, αλλά ιβουάρ, μπεζ ή όπως αλλιώς μπορούμε να πούμε αυτό το χρώμα. Διαφέρει εντελώς από το λευκό που έχει στα φτερά του ο δρυοκολάπτης.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2009)

Γιατί μπεζ, όταν υπάρχει το εκρού (το χρώμα τού νεκρού);


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2009)

Έχουμε κι αυτά, βεβαίως, από εδώ:
Honeydew- Lavender- Gainsboro- Beige- Mistyrose- Antiquewhite- Cornsilk- Lemonchiffon- Lightyellow- Linen- Papayawhip- Bisque- Wheat- Moccasin- Navajowhite- Peachpuff- 

Τέλος πάντων, αφού το πουλί έχει σχεδόν εξαφανιστεί -- κι αν όχι ακόμα, _χλωμό _το βλέπω και το πουλί μαζί με το ράμφος του -- είναι μάλλον απίθανο να μας απασχολήσει ξανά... αλλά και το _εκρού_ που λέει ο Ζαζ, ταιριαστό είναι, γιατί χρωματικά μπορεί να ξεφεύγει λιγάκι, αλλά νοηματικά _it's dead on! :)_


----------

